

Show HN: Slowpal.com - Free Your Paypal Account from Report Hell - abuella
http://slowpal.com

======
Indyan
A couple of things: \- Where are the pretty graphs? That's the first thing I
expect from a dedicated reporting tool. \- When the UI has infinite scrolling,
you need to make the footer sticky, or get rid of it entirely.

